# Whoops



## Chris (Nov 14, 2007)

It certainly helps if I restart the webserver after I patch it and drive home from work, eh?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 14, 2007)

Oops. I wondered WTF.


----------



## Lee (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2007)

Priceless


----------



## El Caco (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Desecrated (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## asmegin_slayer (Nov 14, 2007)

for a second i thought my work was bout to block this website. 

*sigh*

Thank goodness its up and running now


----------



## playstopause (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank god, i got to finish that book last chapter.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 14, 2007)

Awesome. It went down just long enough for me to eat and beat Halo 3. Sit down, nothing amiss on my end.


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 14, 2007)

damn blood sausage!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 14, 2007)

KICK HIS FACE!!!


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 14, 2007)




----------

